# will these cichlids crossbreed?



## Fenex123 (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi so im starting up a 100+ gallons tank and i was wondering if these cichlids would crossbreed.
Pseudotropheus saulosi: 1 male 5 female
Cynotilapia afra (cobue): 1 male 3-5 female
Labidochromis caeruleus: 1 male 4 female
Labeotropheus fuelleborni: 1 male 3 female

there will be plenty of caves and stuff to hide in.

thanks in advance


----------



## tommy111 (Aug 10, 2011)

It is very possible mbuna males will try to breed with any female.of same color and shape. and even some that are not.I have a 125gls and my mbunas have crossbread a few times. but i dont worry much because a lot of my hybrids are very beautyfull. Plus i have friends that will take the rest of my cichlid fry and they dont mind if they are hybrids or not they just like having good looking cichlids.So it all depends on if you mind having the hybrids or not.


----------



## sik-lid (Sep 21, 2011)

Yes they will cross breed. But given the fact that there can be only one alpha male the likely hood is that only one will be breeding anyway. The rest of the males will be sub dominant. Thats the way I understood it, someone correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Fenex123 (Oct 3, 2011)

okay xD thanks alot xD


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Species, not of the same Genus, will usually not crossbreed. Platys and Swordtails will crossbreed (same genus) but Guppies and Platys won't (different genus).


----------



## tommy111 (Aug 10, 2011)

Even with a dominant male other cichlids will breed because the dominant male will only dominate his on kind or tipe,shape color etc. other males of diffrent colors shape or body tipe will still breed or interbreed. And in a 100 gallon aquarium there is plenty of room for others to breed.specially if you have plenty of females to go around then there will be less fighting and more loving.


----------



## fjr (Sep 3, 2011)

i have 2 55's one has ice blues and white top harras.the other tank has mosobos and afra cobes.i havnt had any problems


----------

